# Seeking any British woman who has had a relationship with an Egyptian man



## Egyptlover

A journalist from the Daily Mail is writing a piece about relationships between British women and Egyptian men. Is anyone willing to speak to her for twenty minutes. She is very nice and interested in the subject.


----------

